#  Krankenpflege >   Einriß Syndesmose und Bone Bruises >

## Hueso44

Hallo 
Ich bin 29 Jahre alt und wurde beim Fussball sehr hart gefoult. Konnte 2 Wochen danach wieder ohne zu humpeln gehen. War ziemlich zuversichtlich aber leider habe Ich nach 6 Monaten immer noch Schmerzen und kann einfach nicht schmerzfrei joggen, trainieren oder Fussballspielen.  
Ich habe Einlagen bekommen und eine Bandage, beides hat nicht geholfen. Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen kann um die Heilung zu beschleunigen bzw. damit die Schmerzen endlich weg sind. 
Mein Befund war wie folgt: MRT: Minimaler Bone bruises im Bereich der Fibulaspitze sowie angedeutet am Innenknöchel. Kein Nachweis einer Fraktur. Die knöchernen Strukturen sind im Weiteren unauffällig. Geringe Flüssigkeitseinlagerung im Ligamentum fibulotalare posterius, das Ligamentum fibulotalare anterius un das Ligamentum fibulokalkaneare sind intakt. Minimaler Einriß im Bereich der Syndesmose die jedoch in weiten Teilen intakt ist. 
Beurteilung: Wohl minimale Bone Bruises im Bereich der Fibulaspitze sowie im Bereich des Innenkante Knöchels. Aufdehnung des Ligamentum fibulotalare posterius. Minimaler Einriß im Bereich des Syndesmose. 
Der Schmerz befindet sich um den innenknöchel und zieht etwas runter und um den außenknöchel.
Ich mache nun seit 2 Monate keine Sport mehr, was für mich ebenfalls sehr hart ist. 
Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt, da ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß und mein Orthopäde mich nicht weiterbringt. 
Therapievorschläge? Behandlungsvorschläge? Medikamente? 
Habe nicht einmal schmerzmittel genommen. 
Vielen Vielen Dank im Voraus und mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Hueso44

----------

